# Milking Tips



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I noticed allot of people ask for tips on how to fix this or that problem they are having while milking so I figured why not make a thread just for that. Please note these are from my experience with my own goats and goats where I worked therefore you may need to do something else to fix the problem you are having with your doe. If you have some tips too go ahead and reply with them.

The hobble techniques I will be talking about below can be seen HERE in easy to see pictures.

*Refusing to Get on the Stand:* Unless you need to milk your doe right now try putting the stand in her pen and letting her play on it. She should become accustomed to it and it is no longer that scary new object. If that alone doesn't work try putting your does favorite treat in front of her nose and tease her onto it. Next try putting her front hooves on the stand and tickling your goats bum. I know mine hate their bums touched so they will jump anywhere to get away. If all else fails pick up your doe and put her on the stand. If she's a big doe get someone to help you.

*Kicking:* Best thing to cure this is some sort of hobbles. You don't necessarily have to buy these from the store and just some hay strings may cure the problem depending on the severity of the kicking. There are two ways to hobble your goat. One; tying both back legs together just above the hocks or two; tying them to the stand by the hocks. Continue to do this every milking until you notice they are no longer trying to kick. If they revert back to their bad habits simply start over again.

*Bucking:* This is for those over achieving does that can't just fling one leg in the air but both. There is hope though. Try the second hobbling technique listed above.

*Dancing:* The second hobbling technique also works for the hot coal footed doe that dances around all over the stand.

*Lying Down:* Normally a bucket under the belly can remedy this but if that doesn't work try slinging a rope from the rafters or somewhere high and loop it under their belly.

*Squatting:* If the same techniques under Laying Down do not work try taking your thumb and index finger and placing it at the top of the either side of the udder and lifting her up and slightly forward. This is uncomfortable and she should learn that squatting is not being rewarded.

*Pulling Back:* Try taking your hand placing it at the top of the udder and on the back of the legs and push her shoulders firmly against the headlock until she settles down. This is uncomfortable and she should learn that pulling back is not being rewarded.

*Withholding Milk:* The only thing that you can do about this is try and make your doe comfortable in the stand. Try talking or singing softly to her or putting on her favorite music. I know my girls like rock and roll. Classical and R&B got bad reviews. Bumping the udder like a kid and massaging can also help.

*Other Helpful Hints:* If you doe is acting up either feed her grain before she gets on the stand or only give it to her when she is good on the stand. When I first start stand training my does on the stand I do not give them grain. In my opinion automatically giving grain in the stand can cause brattyness when they run out. Once they are good in the stand and I don't have troubles I give them grain in the stand otherwise I give it before.

*Something to Think About:* If your doe has always been good in the stand and suddenly starts acting up there is two things that can be going on. One; she is just testing you to see if she can get away with it or two; something is going on either physically or mentally. Some questions to ask yourself. Did I move or change anything in the milking room? Could something that happened today have upset her? And many other things.

*Side Notes:* I use a shoe lace as my hobble. It is strong, lasting, comfortable and easy to tie and untie knots in. It also applies pressure to a small area so they are less likely to keep pulling on it then something thicker like a leash. Also make sure that your hobble is not too rough so that when the knot tightens it also easily releases once they stop pulling. You don't want to cut off any circulation.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

All very helpful information.
Thanks.

I have a doe that does the kicking but only until I put her in the 2nd hobble and then she quits.
This is my second year milking her and it seems I need to train her all over again but she is getting it.
The same doe never jumps on the stand, always head in the head gate and front feet on stand with back feet on floor.
I have to pick her back feet up, never thought of the tickling. I am sure with her that would send her through the roof, lol.

All my other goats are very well trained to a milk stand and have no problems.
They jump up and put their head in the head gate and wait for feed without stomping their feet.
I can touch their udder and they don't care-even if their isn't feed in the bucket.

First doe I said is withholding milk but that is good for now as I know I can take almost all her milk and there will still be more let down when she is back with her kid (seriously teats are a lot fatter in only a few mins).
When I start milking her more without kid getting all of it I wonder if that would still be a problem.
I sing all the time but not usually while milking-I should try that if needed.

Thanks again for all the tips.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Luckily none of our does do any of that, but I do have one with an issue that wasn't on the list... She self milks herself!!! :hair: 
We use Fight Bac on our does after milking, but this does not deter her. She loves udder balm. She pulls off tape 5 seconds after its put on there (shes very smart). The only thing that halfway works is a mix of shampoo, lotion, and ajax dish detergent! and that works most of the time but occasionally she still gets some. Mom wont hear anything of selling her. Is there trick that yall have for a doe like her?  :hair: :hair:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Make a cayenne paste like thing with cayenne powder and water..might help.
Or maybe mix some cayenne powder with udder balm so as it sticks on...she might not like the hotness.
Just a thought though. I think they have special collars or straps or something for that-will have to look it up.
I have only had a doe do that when her udder was so full and about to pop (I was 2 hrs late for milking b/c of car trouble).
It was only that once and so I never had to remedy it.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That ones tricky. I have never dealt with it myself. Maybe you could try and make some sort of collar that stops her from turning around to drink? Maybe like one of these?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know a breeder who uses one of those "No-Bite" collars for dogs. It is not an E-collar, but just a wide collar that fits from behind the ears to the shoulders and prevents them from turning around. I did a search on it one time and found that instead of buying the collar you can fold up a towel so it is thick and tape it on around the neck to prevent them from turning their head around. I found that by doing a google search of No-Bite dog collar


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yea the hot stuff doesnt work. she actually liked horseradish sauce!!!! :doh: the crazy thing. I guess we will just have to try to figure out some kind of collar...Those on the link look like theyd work, I know shed hate that but its her own fault. lol :shrug:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The breeder I saw use one only had to use it for a couple weeks before the doe learned what having a full udder is like and unlearned nursing herself, so hopefully your doe wouldn't have to wear it long.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had a doe who self sucked.... really got me to the point of almost resentment too. I made a "collar" to keep her from doing it by using rigid hardward "cloth" similar to the galvanized fencing with tiny squares used for the bottom of a rabbit pen...anyhow, I cut it to where it started at her shoulder and ended under her jaw, split rubber tubing lengthwise to cover the sharp edges of the top and bottom and zip tied it on, the collar itself was fastened using small swivel snaps at the top, middle and bottom. She did everything normal for a goat while wearing it and it was off during milking and for a hour or so afterwards, this unfortunately did not break her of the bad habit but did keep her from taking what I wanted.


----------

